# A Modest MAC Collection



## agirlnamedfury (Sep 11, 2008)

I took these pics last night while watching Mythbusters. It took forever, but was kind of really fun. And then i organized my traincase better when I put it all back!

This is only the MAC (except for milani pans which are in my palette), although I have a bunch of drugstore stuff and some Urban Decay too.






eyeshadows in pro palettes, plus lure e/s (my only e/s in special packaging)





milani almondine, milani sheer sand, milani sun goddess, electra, black tied
aquadisiac, jewel blue, electric eel, ingenue blue, pompous blue
bang on blue, jeweltone, pink venus, milani shock, nocturnelle





chrome yellow, fab & flashy, passionate
eyepopping, lime, swimming









novel twist palettes, royal assets smoky eyes palette, tempting quad





Shadesticks: sharkskin, crimsonaire, and minis of beige-ing, taupographic, sea me, and gracious me





fluidlines: blacktrack, delphic
paints: bare canvas, pixel





pigments and glitter: crystalled pink, off the radar, night light, blue storm,
frozen white, sweet sienna, melon, pink bronze, fuchsia





lipsticks: sandy b, hollywood nights, russian red, dubonnet
slimshines: long stem rose, urgent!
creamstick liners: sublime culture, red enriched





lipglass/lustreglass: luminary, little vi, style minx (venetian and budding were missing in action)
daisy daze tlc & tender baby tendertone





select spf, msf natural, fawntastic ccb, and studio finish concealer





alpha girl beauty powder and light flush msf





brushes: 311, 209, 219, 239, 222, 129, 187, 190



And the money shot...






I hope the pics aren't too big... let me know if they are and I can try to make them smaller.


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Sep 11, 2008)

Beautiful! Thanks for sharing! I love all the blues!!!


----------



## EllieFerris (Sep 11, 2008)

Great collection!

Have you been to the CCO at Franklin Mills lately? Haven't been in about a month.


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Sep 11, 2008)

Really great collection.


----------



## agirlnamedfury (Sep 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *EllieFerris* 

 
_Great collection!

Have you been to the CCO at Franklin Mills lately? Haven't been in about a month._

 
Yes, I was actually there last Friday (I thought I deserved a reward after my last finals of the summer term, heh). The selection wasn't as impressive as it usually is. I still managed to get some nice things though! I posted about it in the hauls section.

I'm back in new york with my parents now for a 6-month internship though, so I probably won't get to go for quite some time. Disappointing!


----------



## agirlnamedfury (Sep 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsRjizzle* 

 
_Beautiful! Thanks for sharing! I love all the blues!!!_

 
Thanks! It's ironic - I hardly ever wear blues/teals actually, but I have so many in relation to everything else! I guess they just always look so pretty in the pot, I can't resist.


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Sep 11, 2008)

very nice collection


----------



## n_c (Sep 11, 2008)

Nice collection!


----------



## skylerbrooke12 (Sep 11, 2008)

awesome collection!


----------



## nunu (Sep 11, 2008)

great collection!


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 12, 2008)

You have a gorgeous collection! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## newagetomatoz (Sep 12, 2008)

I love your collection!!!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## emeraldjewels (Sep 15, 2008)

Very nice! I love that your colours are all brights!


----------



## agirlnamedfury (Sep 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *emeraldjewels* 

 
_Very nice! I love that your colours are all brights!_

 

I know! I'm trying to get into neutrals now though. I want to have a variety!


----------



## melliquor (Sep 24, 2008)

Great collection.


----------



## Kinderwhore (Sep 24, 2008)

I love it!


----------



## jdechant (Oct 23, 2008)

Nice Collection!!


----------



## TamiChoi (Oct 23, 2008)

love your collection!


----------

